# My account still shows me with a 5* rating?! wtf



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone else seeing this? My overall rating is 4.87 and since yesterday, it's been a 5.

I mean, I know deep down inside I am a 5* because I'm awesome..but wtf?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I too am once again a 5* driver as of yesterday.

The rating on the driver app is, according to Uber driver support, now just your average over the last 7 days. Hence possible differences between it and the dashboard.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Anyone else seeing this? My overall rating is 4.87 and since yesterday, it's been a 5.
> 
> I mean, I know deep down inside I am a 5* because I'm awesome..but wtf?
> 
> View attachment 5194


You didn't get the memo. Uber gave us all a raise! To 5 stars that is.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

On the app, my rating was at 5 yesterday morning. It is now back to the 4.89 it used to be...
Checked the dashboard and all my trips yesterday that were rated were at 5 stars and my seven day average is also 5 stars.
Did driver support actually say that the app now shows your 7 day average?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

marketmark said:


> On the app, my rating was at 5 yesterday morning. It is now back to the 4.89 it used to be...
> Checked the dashboard and all my trips yesterday that were rated were at 5 stars and my seven day average is also 5 stars.
> Did driver support actually say that the app now shows your 7 day average?


Yes, they did. But what they say may or may not be accurate of course.


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

Same here I got my 5 star rating again. Some riders are asahole even though you did your best to drop them off they will rate you 1 star. ****ing stupid.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah but its all up in smoke wasn't it? All the same today.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mine is also at 5
yall saying it will now show the rating just for the last 7 days?
that could be misleading though,because they deactivate off of overall average,not just what you did last week


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

You guys haven't heard??? Uber changed the ratings system to "allow partners to earn even more star ratings from passengers through outstanding service to riders". 

The new ratings scale is actually 1 - 10 stars. So if you have a 5 star rating now, you are actually in serious danger of being deactivated. 

It might sound crazy, but it might help to offer male passengers handys. Just be careful and keep one eye on the road at all times! If you wreck your car while servicing a passenger, The fine folks at Uber HQ will claim to never have heard of you and your so-called ride sharing scheme.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh and Uber just dropped the rates again. But this is the last time. For real this time. Travis promised. 

This is actually a good thing, because it will totally boost demand. You will have to drive twice as many miles as you did before the cuts and allow twice as many potential killers in your car to earn what you were paid before. 

But our data team crunched the numbers and this will actually help you earn more. If you need the exact payment algorithm we are using, contact support and a representative will clearly explain it to you. LOL


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> You didn't get the memo. Uber gave us all a raise! To 5 stars that is.


^^^
Yeah, in lieu of tipping.


----------

